# Question about Rainbow speakers



## TurboDiesel530D (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi audio experts. I'm thinking of replacing my 4 5.25 speakers in my e39. 
I'm thinking about 2 models by Rainbow.. namely the Dream Lines and the Sound Line SLC's.
Are the sound quality differences between the two models very noticable when you don't have an amp or bass/woofer in the rear (this is something I'd also like to add in the future).

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes there is.

Go with the SL's since you are going to amp in the future. Your ears will thank you!

I think we have them in stock. I would have to confirm.

With that being said I would highly recommend the IQ Line for the front and then use the soundline in the rear. The IQ Line features a full 1" silk dome tweeter and comes with all the stock mounting hardware! Complete and perfect fit!


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

As an extremely pleased customer of Halston and BSW's in general I can offer you an unbiased, unequivocal "yes, WAY better" answer to your question. I have the IQ Line for the front and the Soundlines in the rear. I had these in before the BSW sub went in and it is far clearer and much more defined. The mids are crispy but not harsh and stay very even all the way up in volume.

I was a bit uneasy about buying without hearing as well but I got the same advice I am giving you: Worth the dough, 100%. Plus, if you don't like them, they have a great money-back policy.

Good luck!

Eric


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Eric 

I do my best!


----------



## TurboDiesel530D (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, guys... Now I know what to put on my list to santa


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Haha

If he calls here I will let him know what you want!


----------

